# Blotto jumping ohms



## NOOB (26/7/20)

Good morning fellow vapers.

I recently acquired a Double Barrel V3 and a Blotto RTA. From the get go I decided that I would be running a single coil in the Blotto and currently have a dual core fused claptop with 3.5mm ID in it. It's a fantastic combo, but since I got it found that the ohms were jumping around a little between 0.41 and 0.42. Now granted, this isn't a big jump, but in my experience ohm shouldn't be jumping around at all. I've tried using a different RTA on the Double Barrel and experienced no jump in ohms at all. I've tried the Blotto on a different mod, and again, no variation in ohms. This only happens when I have the Blotto sitting on the Double Barrel. I've "washed" the Blotto under running water and I've made sure that the coil does not touch the sides or the bottom of the build deck. I've also checked the 510 connection on the mod as well as the 510 on the RTA and found nothing suspicious. I've tightened the post hole screws as much as I can without stripping them, but still, every time I pick it up, the ohms jump around. I really love the combo, it's a great vape and it looks fantastic, but the jumping ohms are really spoiling this for me. Has anyone else with a Blotto and Double Barrel V3 come across this? Does anyone perhaps have some advise on something else that I may be missing here?

Thanks in advance.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## takatatak (26/7/20)

When you say the ohms are jumping around, how often is it happening? Is it on 0.41ohm when it's cool and 0.42ohm when it's been vaped on so that it's a bit warmer or is the ohm reading jumping around erratically? If it's just changing after vaping a bit then this isn't a worry... SS wire had a tendency to fluctuate in resistance as it changes temperature. Not sure what wire you're using but it could just be due to the temperature changes and the metal expanding and contracting.

Do you actually experience any negatives in the vape experience itself?

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## NOOB (26/7/20)

Hi @takatatak, whether the mod/tank is cool or whether I've vaped on it for a while the ohms jump, so I would say it's pretty much erratic. I am using N80 dual core fused claptons (26x2 + 36). I've used this wire for a while in various atty's (Recurve RDA and Wasp Nano RTA) and this has never happened before. I have also not experienced ohms jumping around on any of my mods or attys in almost two years of vaping. My initial thought was that a little piece of the wire that was clipped off may have landed up in the build deck, but since I've washed the tank and this is still happening, I doubt this is the case. The only other two reasons that I know of that would cause this, is either that the coil leads are not properly secured/screwed down, or the coil touching the bottom or the side of the deck, perhaps even the chimney, but I've checked these and the ohms are still fluctuating. I'm really gobsmacked on this one.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Grand Guru (26/7/20)

Hi @NOOB. That’s not something you should worry about. I would say there is a short somewhere in your tank if the variations were bigger and random but there, it looks ok. Enjoy the vape, it’s safe.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## DavyH (26/7/20)

If it’s not a problem on other mods, could this not perhaps have something to do with the chip reading 0.415 ohms and not being able to make a firm decision between 0.41 and 0.42?

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 4 | Informative 1


----------



## CJB85 (26/7/20)

@NOOB check your 510 pin on the blotto... mine was rather loose when I got it and the also had some issues. I tightened it down and no further issues.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## DysectorZA (26/7/20)

Not either of these RTA's, but I've got a Rebirth RTA and for some reason when building a new build, the ohms always start out way higher than normal, and slowly as I use it the ohms go down and normalize.

So I'll install some dual fused claptons which are supposed to be 0.24 dual, but when I installed them, they mod read it out as 0.72, but then as I used it, it would go down and down slowly until, it reaches something like 0.3.

Also does this when I change the batteries in the mod, the ohms will jump back up to over 0.7 again and then slowly go down again.

Not sure why it does this, and I've rebuilt the RDA multiple times, and each time it does the same.

I've taken the build deck apart to check everything and made sure everything is tightened and nothing loose. I've tried other mods and still the same thing.

Strange that when I first got the RDA it didn't do this, but only started doing this after the 4th or 5th re-build.

I've mostly just ignored it and kept vaping on it, but haven't used it for a while now, so not sure if it dangerous or a faulty unit?

_"Sorry to hijack your thread"_

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NOOB (27/7/20)

Morning all. Thanks for the information and advise. @CJB85 I checked the threads on the 510 connectors on both the mod and the RTA, but didn't check the 510 pin itself. I'll have a look at it today and will update. Again, thank you all so much for the information and advise.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ARYANTO (27/7/20)

Got 3 Blotto's and 2 V3's and never had this fluctuation on any of them

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## NOOB (27/7/20)

Evening all. Once again thanks for all the information and advise. I spent most of the day trying to get to the bottom of this issue. 

@CJB85 I checked the 510 and mine was fine, not loose at all.

I totally dismantled the Blotto from the 510 pin up, washed it, dried it, put a new coil in it, wicked it, juiced it aaaaaaaand there we go with the fluctuating ohms again. 

I tried the Blotto on every other mod that I own and could not reproduce the issue. This got me Googling a little and I found this within the first 2 minutes of searching: http://www.thevapingforum.com/Thread-Squid-Industries-double-barrel-issue 

I am going to contact my supplier in the morning to send it back for a replacement. I just hope I don't get another dud.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 2


----------



## M.Adhir (27/7/20)

If it's a 0.01 ohm fluctuation then it's likely just the wire when cold and hot. 

Happens to me every now and then. I get 0.12 builds when wire is cold and then 0.13 when wire is warm.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------

